# Chicago Gameday 29 is July 9th: SIGN UP TO PLAY!



## buzz (Jun 28, 2011)

[h1]Chicago Gameday 29 Sign-Up Thread[/h1]

[size=+1]*Gameday 29 is Saturday, July 9th.*[/size]

ENWorld Chicago Gameday 29 is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me (buzz AT buzzmo DOT com) with any questions.

*PLEASE NOTE*: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday 29. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.

*[size=+1]You can also find us on Facebook, which is another great way to stay updated.[/size]*

[title]Location[/title]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

*View a map of the Games Plus gaming area* to see where your events will be located.

[title]Schedule[/title]

*8:00am - 9:00am* Slot 0: Breakfast
Meet up for breakfast at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus).
*9:15am* Arrive at the store to settle in to your game tables.
*9:30am to 8:30pm* Slot Ω: SPECIAL ALL-DAY EVENT!
1. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Burning Empires*, "Infiltration", WJMacGuffin, Table A​
*9:30am to 2:30pm* Slot 1: Morning events
2. *Star Wars Saga Edition*, sw3333, Table D
3. *Pathfinder*, "The City of Strangers—Part I: The Shadow Gambit", William Ronald, Table H
4. *Witch Hunter: The Invisible World*, "Loss of Innocence", Vyvyan Basterd, Table C
5. *ICONS*, "Iconic Exploits: Issue #1 - The Winds of Change", Reidzilla, Table G
6. *Danger Patrol*, SailorKitsune, Table F
7. *Buffy*, "There's A Reason It's Called Lake Erie", Ninjacat, Table E​
*2:30pm to 3:30pm* Break for lunch!
*3:30pm to 8:30pm (or later)* Slot 2: Afternoon events
2. [highlight]CANCELED[/highlight]  *Tales of Treachery*
3. *Pathfinder*, "The City of Strangers—Part II: The Twofold Demise", William Ronald, Table H
4. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *Supernatural*, "RoadTrip Season 2, Episode 5- Death Becomes Him", Ninjacat, Table D
5. [highlight]CANCELED[/highlight] *Marvel Super Heroes Advanced (FASERIP)*
6. [highlight]FULL[/highlight] *D&D 4e*, "Tomb of Horrors, Continued", Dokomo, Table C
7. *It Was A Mutual Decision*, Nev the Deranged, Table F​

[title]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/title]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Nev the Deranged
3. dmichaelhay
4. Tofu_Master
5. Painfully
6. Monte At Home
7. Barendd Nobeard
8. ...

[title]Slot Ω: SPECIAL ALL-DAY EVENT![/title]
[section]
[size=+1]All-Day Game 1: *Infiltration*[/size]
Burning Empires, WJMacGuffin, Table A

The Vaylen are coming.

Many worlds in the Gonzagin Empire know that, but few truly understand what that means. They go about their business as normal, focusing on their more mundane problems such as religious strife, political maneuvering, or earning enough money for another day’s food. Why worry about the Vaylen? Sure, they are worms who bore into humans’ brains and take over. Sure, they have been eating away at the empire’s border worlds for years, slowly but steadily gaining ground. And sure, they could be among us right now. But we have nothing to worry about, right?

The Vaylen are coming. Today. 

Burning Empires is a science fiction rpg based on Burning Wheel RPG. You play protagonists in an epic story that will decide the fate of an entire world. This is a unique rpg experience! The game uses a d6 dice pool mechanic but focuses on roleplaying. While not a story-heavy indie game, we will focus more on creating an epic story than racking up kills. We will begin by creating a world, then characters, then move on to the story! Because this takes a while, this event runs ALL DAY LONG, both AM and PM slots. For those who know the game, we will begin with Infiltration.​1. buzz
2. willowx
3. JustPete
4. dmichaelhay
[highlight]This event is now full.[/highlight] 
[/section]


[title]Slot 1: Morning[/title]
[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 2: *Star Wars Saga Edition*[/size]
Star Wars Saga Edition, sw3333, Table D

38 years after Yavin, the Yuuzhan Vong are gone and licking their wounds (or whatever they do), and the New Republic goes about the task of maintaining peace in the galaxy. 

Grandmaster Luke Skywalker is assembling a small team to travel to the Mid Rim and help out an old acquaintance of his. Decades ago, a doctor named Nolan Novar helped patch up Rogue Squadron after a messy mission. Novar is now the elected leader of the entire space station Rogue Squadron limped to following its battle. He recently contacted Luke, detailing some trouble with local pirates stealing very expensive technology and medical supplies.

Luke is sending three Jedi, who recently attained the title of Jedi Knight, and twin brothers. These brothers will be donating their time (and their Corellian YT-3000) as they repay their debt to society by working with the Jedi. 

Thus, the game is for five players...

1. Human female Jedi (and former Nightsister)
2. Rodian male Jedi (Rodians can be Jedi too!)
3. Human male Jedi (Lightsaber specialist)
4. Human male Soldier/Scoundrel (I swear! I had no idea what was in those crates.)
5. Human male Soldier ( -- insert silent, intimidating glare here -- )​1. Dokomo
2. Stornkin
3. TracerBullet42
4. ...
5. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 3: *The City of Strangers—Part I: The Shadow Gambit*[/size]
Pathfinder, William Ronald, Table H

A Pathfinder Society Scenario designed for 1st to 7th level characters (Tiers: 1–2, 3–4, and 6–7).

The Pathfinder Society sends you to Kaer Maga, the City of Strangers, where you are ordered to find a local Pathfinder associate who sent a strange letter to Venture-Captain Drandle Dreng in Absalom. When the local associate turns up dead and you find evidence linking his death to a mysterious organization called The Shadow Lodge, it's up to you to track them down and solve the man's murder.

The Shadow Gambit is the first scenario in the two-part The City of Strangers campaign arc. Pathfinder Society Scenario #52: The City of Strangers—Part II: The Twofold Demise is the sequel.

Written by Joshua J. Frost

This scenario is designed for play in Pathfinder Society Organized Play, but can easily be adapted for use with any world. This scenario is compliant with the Open Game License (OGL) and is suitable for use with the Pathfinder Roleplaying Game.

If you have played versions 3.0 or 3.5 of the world's first fantasy roleplaying game, then you can play in this event. Bring your own Pathfinder Society character of levels 1-7 or feel free to play one of the iconic Pathfinder characters.​1. thom1111
2. Mark CMG
3. grizzo
4. kaybeeque
5. RandomSliver
6. CrestHillGamer12632
7. CrestHillGamer12632's guest
8. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 4: *Loss of Innocence*[/size]
Witch Hunter: The Invisible World, Vyvyan Basterd, Table C

Welcome to the world of Witch Hunter: Dark Providence! WH: DP is an ongoing, shared-world role-playing campaign in which brave heroes and heroines fight against evil, whether it takes the form of genuine monsters which serve the Adversary or simple human injustice and persecution. It uses the Witch Hunter: The Invisible World rules published by Paradigm Concepts.

The campaign is set in the late seventeenth century -- the year 1689, to be exact -- at the dawn of the Age of Reason, when men and women were first beginning to realize that experimentation and study could teach them as much about the world as religion ever had. It is the time of Isaac Newton and Louis XIV, of pirates and musketeers, and of the young colonies that would eventually evolve into the nations of the Americas. The world of Witch Hunter is almost identical to our own, though there are a few crucial differences. The Aztec Empire, aided by its bloodthirsty gods, has held off Spanish invaders for over 150 years. The Netherlands, aided by the commercial and magical influence of the Dutch East India Company, still occupy New Amsterdam, the city which was already New York in our history. And, most significantly, the horrible creatures and baleful spirits mothers warn their children about are all too real...

Claims of witchcraft abound in Boston, Puritan capital of the New World. The Witch Hunters heed the call to mete out justice to the servants of the Adversary. But who is innocent, and who is guilty?

Pre-generated characters will be made available. No experience necessary. Rated PG-13.​1. Nev the Deranged
2. Barendd Nobeard
3. Tylure
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 5: *Iconic Exploits: Issue #1 - The Winds of Change*[/size]
ICONS, Reidzilla, Table G

It is a pleasant, sunny afternoon in Jupiter City. Europa park teems with happy citizens enjoying the fine day. Even the most vigilant sentinels have given in to the ambiance of bliss and peace. But a sinister cloud hovers on the brink of the city. A cloud of chaos that threatens to distort all it touches...

Come join the heroes and heroines of Jupiter City as they face the latest threat to assail their fair city. ICONS is a simple super hero RPG with roots in the Silver and Bronze Ages. As an amalgam of the old Marvel FASERIP and the modern FATE systems, it focuses on the story more than rules and minutia.

No Experience necessary. Pre-gen characters and dice will be provided. Just bring a craving for some four color action!

View the pregen characters​1. pvt. patterson
2. Der Spot
3. Puffdebbie
4. gperez1234
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 6: *Danger Patrol*[/size]
Danger Patrol, SailorKitsune, Table F

It is the Retro-Future and you have been recruited to protect Rocket City and the Galaxy at large from Stygian Adepts, Spies and Infiltrators from the Crimson Republic and all manner of unusual threats! You are a member of DANGER PATROL, a group of individuals with diverse talents and abilities united in this common goal. Do you have what it takes?

Danger Patrol! is a fast, easy to learn role-play game with a setting similar to the old 50's serials, like Flash Gordan. No experience necessary, all materials to be provided.​1. ...
2. ...
3. Tofu_Master
4. Painfully
5. Monte At Home
6. Fractal Advocate
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Morning Game 7: *There's A Reason It's Called Lake Erie*[/size]
Buffy, Ninjacat, Table E

Okay, a Hellmouth is one thing, but this is just getting weird!

There's rumor of a new Master Vampire in town, and okay, that's not great, but the Hellmouth's energies attract evil, and vamps are pretty darn evil, so it makes sense the worst ones show up, right? But now something else has shown up. What the heck kind of crazy demon collapses into grody piles of seaweed when it's slain? At least vamps have the decency to dust and blow away, minimal cleanup. . .whatever these scaley-weedy things are, they're gonna be a problem...

This game uses a unique partial-pregen system to provide characters, giving the players a list of Archetypes to choose from, such as Clown, Jock, and Musician, that they will then apply a Template to, such as Demon Hunter, Slayer, or Werewolf. This provides each player with a unique character that has their own strengths, charm, abilities, and issues. Cinematic Unisystem is a simple ruleset that only needs 1d10 to play; familiarity with the rules or with Buffy the Vampire Slayer is not at all needed, though possibly helpful.​1. Laurie
2. enigma1122
3. Netter
4. RFlatstone
5. ...
[/section]


[title]Slot 2: Afternoon[/title]
[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 2: *The Four Towers - Grinding Gear, part 2*[/size]
Tales of Treachery, ekb, Table F
[highlight]This event has been canceled.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 3: *The City of Strangers—Part II: The Twofold Demise*[/size]
Pathfinder, William Ronald, Table H

A Pathfinder Society Scenario designed for 1st to 7th level characters (Tiers: 1–2, 3–4, and 6–7).

A powerful local gang in Kaer Maga demands that you end the threat of the Shadow Lodge at once as the Lodge's very existence upsets the delicate local balance of power. Refusal means both the expulsion of the Pathfinder Society from Kaer Maga forever and your untimely deaths. The choice is yours.

The Twofold Demise is the second and final scenario in the The City of Strangers campaign arc and is the sequel to Pathfinder Society Scenario #51: The City of Strangers—Part I: The Shadow Gambit.

Written by Joshua J. Frost

This scenario is designed for play in Pathfinder Society Organized Play, but can easily be adapted for use with any world. This scenario is compliant with the Open Game License (OGL) and is suitable for use with the Pathfinder Roleplaying Game.


If you have played versions 3.0 or 3.5 of the world's first fantasy roleplaying game, then you can play in this event. Bring your own Pathfinder Society character of levels 1-7 or feel free to play one of the iconic Pathfinder characters.​1. thom1111
2. Mark CMG
3. grizzo
4. kaybeeque
5. ...
6. ...
7. ...
8. ...
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 4: *RoadTrip Season 2, Episode 5- Death Becomes Him*[/size]
Supernatural, Ninjacat, Table D

Things are getting interesting.

When the RoadTrip crew goes to investigate a few cases of people being beaten to death by someone or something with supernatural strength, a disturbing surprise is revealed: the victims were all survivors of previous near-death experiences. Is a demon killing people it feels should have been dead already? Did they make deals to survive, and it's collecting early? And why so violently, almost like a Hellhound in humanoid shape? Or is the killer not a demon at all, could something else be so violent, with superhuman strength?

There's also the disturbing possibility that it's all just a message being sent to the Crew...

More details can be found on my site​1. Laurie
2. Vyvyan Basterd
3. enigma1122
4. sw3333
5. Stornkin
6. Tofu_Master
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS NOW FULL[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 5: *Midwest Avengers Assemble!!*[/size]
Marvel Super Heroes Advanced (FASERIP), A flannel shirt, Table C
[highlight]This event has been canceled.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 6: *Tomb of Horrors, Continued*[/size]
D&D 4e, Dokomo, Table C (private room)

For 4-6 players 10th level. Bring your own or pre-gens will be provided. This is a continuation of last Game Day featuring the revamped Tomb of Horrors for 4e D&D.

Somewhere under a lost and lonely hill of grim and foreboding aspect  lies a labyrinthine crypt. It is filled with terrible traps and not a few strange and ferocious monsters to slay the unwary. It lies filled  with rich treasures both precious and magical, but in addition to the  aforementioned guardians, there is said t be a demilich who still wards  his final haunt.

Accounts relate that is is quite unlikely that any adventurers will ever  find the chamber where the demilich Acererak lingers, for the passages  and rooms of the tomb are fraught with terrible traps, poison gases, and  magical protections. Furthermore, the demilich has so well hidden his  lair that even those who avoid the pitfalls will not likely locate their  true goal. Only the most well-prepared parties of the bravest and  strongest should even consider the attempt, and if they do locate the  tomb, they must prepare to fail...​1. devin60070
2. devin60070's guest
3. TracerBullet42
4. Painfully
5. sailorkitsune
6. pedro2112
[highlight]THIS EVENT IS NOW FULL[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
[size=+1]Afternoon Game 7: *It Was a Mutual Decision*[/size]
It Was a Mutual Decision, Nev the Deranged, Table F

Whose fault was it? Anyone's? Who's the bad guy (or gal)? Either? Both? 

Is my lover really an inhuman, pest-ridden, murderous, shape-changing monster? 

Don't pretend you never asked those questions. 

Breaking up isn't hard to do—but staying alive and sane might be a problem.

Welcome to It Was a Mutual Decision, a lighthearted storytelling game about love. And rats. ^_^

No experience needed, all materials provided.

Guys and gals will be forming teams to play each side of a troubled relationship.
No seat limit, but a minimum of 2 female and 1 male players required (I will be the second male player).​1. ... (Female)
2. Netter
3. pvt. patterson
4. RFlatstone
5. Der Spot
6. Puffdebbie
[/section]


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 28, 2011)

Buzz,

Please sign Laurie up for Josh’s morning BtVS game.

Please sign both of us up for Josh’s afternoon Supernatural game.

Edit: BTW, I'm only Vyvyna on the weekends...


----------



## enigma1122 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sign me up for the Supernatural, and the Buffy game.  No escaping the ninjacat, even when I try.


----------



## Dokomo (Jun 28, 2011)

Star Wars in the morning please!


----------



## sw3333 (Jun 28, 2011)

So many good choices!

I'd like to play in Ninjacat's Supernatural game in the afternoon.

And thanks for the SW pic, Buzz.


----------



## Stornkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Please sign me up for the Morning Saga game, I will take any char pretty much.

Also please sign me up for supernatural in the afternoon.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 28, 2011)

Breakfast and Witch Hunter, please.

Awesome pics for Danger Patrol and Grinding Gears, btw.


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Please sign Laurie up for Josh’s morning BtVS game.
> 
> ...



Added! And, fixed!



enigma1122 said:


> Sign me up for the Supernatural, and the Buffy game.  No escaping the ninjacat, even when I try.



Added!



Dokomo said:


> Star Wars in the morning please!



Added!



sw3333 said:


> So many good choices!
> 
> I'd like to play in Ninjacat's Supernatural game in the afternoon.
> 
> And thanks for the SW pic, Buzz.



Added! No prob!


----------



## devin60070 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd like to play the 4e game in the afternoon. And can I also reserve a space for a friend?

Thanks


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 28, 2011)

Star wars in the morning, please! I'll go with the Tomb of Horrors in the afternoon. Hooray!


----------



## ekb (Jun 28, 2011)

[EKB & Catt33 signup action team - Go!]

Breakfast X2

AM - 2x Danger Patrol (AM6) si vous plais

PM - Catt: "It Was A Mutual Decision" @ female #1 (PM7), me: overly rationalist Royal Marines in a well (i.e. PM2)

BTW - I'm offering a super ultra mega secret bribe for early signups for my game (PM2). When someone signs up, I'll IM them to arrange the schwag transfer...


----------



## waterdhavian (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey buzz, please sign me up for star wars in the morning and supernatural in the evening.


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2011)

devin60070 said:


> I'd like to play the 4e game in the afternoon. And can I also reserve a space for a friend?



Added! And your friend, too!



TracerBullet42 said:


> Star wars in the morning, please! I'll go with the Tomb of Horrors in the afternoon. Hooray!



Added!



ekb said:


> [EKB & Catt33 signup action team - Go!]
> 
> Breakfast X2
> 
> ...



Added!



waterdhavian said:


> Hey buzz, please sign me up for star wars in the morning and supernatural in the evening.



Added!

Supernatural is now full!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 28, 2011)

So many decisions. Gah.

Okay. I can do this! 

Breakfast? Count me in. Since I'm not running anything, I'm pretty likely to actually show up.  Maybe on time for once 

An all day event with alien brain worms?  Count me in!  Burning Empires, please.  If this fills up in the time it took me to write this... then Star wars am, tales of treachery pm.


----------



## Tofu_Master (Jun 28, 2011)

*Late again...*

Only 1 hour and late to the party, again.   John & I will try to make breakfast, if we can get out of bed early enough...   May I please have a seat in slot 1 game 5 (ICONS) and although, I know it says that Supernatural is full...   may I PLEASE have my usual seat in it.    Slot 2, game 4         It wouldn't be a Roadtrip w/out Arlene...   I hope.


----------



## JustPete (Jun 28, 2011)

Put me down for the Omega game -- Burning Empires, please. It's been ages since I played a Burning game, much less read the book, I'll try to read as much of the brick as I can, but can you help me out and suggest which chapters should I pay close attention to? 

(btw Trev, I'm Pete, the long-time on hiatus player from Matt's Sunday D&D game! I hope things are going well for you.)


----------



## dmichaelhay (Jun 28, 2011)

*All day*

sign me up for the omega slot all day game please!!

I will also be attending breakfast as well


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2011)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Breakfast? Count me in. Since I'm not running anything, I'm pretty likely to actually show up.  Maybe on time for once
> 
> An all day event with alien brain worms?  Count me in!  Burning Empires, please.



Added!



Tofu_Master said:


> Only 1 hour and late to the party, again.   John & I will try to make breakfast, if we can get out of bed early enough...   May I please have a seat in slot 1 game 5 (ICONS) and although, I know it says that Supernatural is full...   may I PLEASE have my usual seat in it.    Slot 2, game 4         It wouldn't be a Roadtrip w/out Arlene...   I hope.



Added! Ninjacat can say otherwise if he so wishes!



JustPete said:


> Put me down for the Omega game -- Burning Empires, please. It's been ages since I played a Burning game, much less read the book, I'll try to read as much of the brick as I can, but can you help me out and suggest which chapters should I pay close attention to?
> 
> (btw Trev, I'm Pete, the long-time on hiatus player from Matt's Sunday D&D game! I hope things are going well for you.)



Added!

I'm not the GM, but I would imagine it'd be good to review the core stuff: "Scenes and Conflicts", "Beliefs, Instincts, and Traits", "The Artha Wheel", "Relationships and Circles", and "Duel of Wits".



dmichaelhay said:


> sign me up for the omega slot all day game please!!
> 
> I will also be attending breakfast as well



Added!

Burning Empires is now full.


----------



## Tofu_Master (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you, Buzz.   Josh knows he's stuck w/ Arlene and I think he's kool w/ that.    

As much fun as Icons sounds, I was hoping to play one game w/ John, so could I switch my first slot to Danger Patrol (slot 1, game 6).   Thanks, Buzz.


----------



## willowx (Jun 28, 2011)

That sucks that Burning Empires already filled up.  If I had known there'd only be four player slots, I would have signed up to run a game instead of waiting.


----------



## Painfully (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd like to warm up with Danger Patrol in the A.M. 

And follow up with some demi-lich destruction in the afternoon Tomb of Horrors, Continued.  

Thanks!


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 28, 2011)

Tofu_Master said:


> Thank you, Buzz.   Josh knows he's stuck w/ Arlene and I think he's kool w/ that.




Yup, Arlene is in, and that's all good...

..I'm not real sure what's gonna happen with Elaina and KC, though, and it's his episode for the second season, oi....

*panics like crazy*


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2011)

Tofu_Master said:


> Thank you, Buzz.   Josh knows he's stuck w/ Arlene and I think he's kool w/ that.
> 
> As much fun as Icons sounds, I was hoping to play one game w/ John, so could I switch my first slot to Danger Patrol (slot 1, game 6).   Thanks, Buzz.



Moved and Added!



willowx said:


> That sucks that Burning Empires already filled up.  If I had known there'd only be four player slots, I would have signed up to run a game instead of waiting.



Them's the breaks. WJMacGuffin, if he so chooses, could theoretically add a fifth slot, but that's his call.



Painfully said:


> I'd like to warm up with Danger Patrol in the A.M.
> 
> And follow up with some demi-lich destruction in the afternoon Tomb of Horrors, Continued.
> 
> Thanks!



Added!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 28, 2011)

Are Burning neophytes welcome to the all day extravaganza? Never played, and don't own the book, but I usually catch on pretty quickly.


----------



## thom1111 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sign me up for Pathfinder morning and afternoon please


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jun 28, 2011)

OK, for all you Burning Empires players--feel free to email me directly with questions so we don't clutter up the signup thread. (wjmacguffin at gmail)

But to answer specific questions:

@ Just Pete: Understand the basic d6 mechanic first. Then experiment with Character Burning to get a feel of what options there are. 

@ willowx: Let me sleep on it. I'd love to have more players, but I limited it to 4 because 1) I have no clue what I'm doing and 2) BE takes a while. 

@ Trevalon: You'll be surprised how complicated this game can be, but you are most welcome.


----------



## Tofu_Master (Jun 28, 2011)

Thnk you, thank you, thank you, Buzz.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 28, 2011)

Tofu_Master said:


> Thnk you, thank you, thank you, *Buzz*.




Sure, she doesn't thank *me* for agreeing...

*steals Nat's glasses & plots horrible things for Arlene*


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll take Treachery for 100, Alex... er...Buzz.

PM game 2, Rory Callahan


----------



## Monte At Home (Jun 28, 2011)

Please sign me up for the Danger Patrol game. I'll try to make Breakfast, too, but I'm not sure.

I'll get back to you regarding an afternoon game ASAP.

Thanks!


----------



## pvt. patterson (Jun 28, 2011)

Heya,

Could ya sign me up for morning game 5 and afternoon game 7. 

Thank you,
    Josh

P.S. WOOT!!!!!


----------



## enigma1122 (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't change anything yet.  Just realized what that witch hunter game was though, and it was something I wanted to try.  Heh.  If someone gets desperate for a Buffy spot, I can always hop out.  Oh well, ignore my rambles.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 28, 2011)

enigma1122 said:


> Oh well, ignore my rambles.




Wait, did Nick say something?

*g*


----------



## RFlatstone (Jun 28, 2011)

*Afternoon Game 7: It Was a Mutual Decision*

Could you put myself (Troy Pacelli) and my wife (Nanette Pacelli) down for the Afternoon Game 7: It Was a Mutual Decision?  Thanks!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 28, 2011)

WJ, it's your call, obviously, but for what it's worth, I can vouch that Willow is more likely to be an asset than a hindrance to your BE game.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, Buzz!!

I posted two threads about the Gameday over on the Paizo boards. One is in the Gamer Connection forum and another is in the Pathfinder Society Grand Lodge forum.

Let's get the word out about the Gameday!


----------



## buzz (Jun 29, 2011)

thom1111 said:


> Sign me up for Pathfinder morning and afternoon please



Added! Welcome to Gameday!



Reidzilla said:


> I'll take Treachery for 100, Alex... er...Buzz.
> 
> PM game 2, Rory Callahan



Added!



Monte At Home said:


> Please sign me up for the Danger Patrol game. I'll try to make Breakfast, too, but I'm not sure.
> 
> I'll get back to you regarding an afternoon game ASAP.
> 
> Thanks!



Added! Welcome back to Gameday, Monte! It's been a while.



pvt. patterson said:


> Heya,
> 
> Could ya sign me up for morning game 5 and afternoon game 7.
> 
> ...



Added! WOOT!!!



enigma1122 said:


> Don't change anything yet.  Just realized what that witch hunter game was though, and it was something I wanted to try.  Heh.  If someone gets desperate for a Buffy spot, I can always hop out.  Oh well, ignore my rambles.



Ignored!



RFlatstone said:


> Could you put myself (Troy Pacelli) and my wife (Nanette Pacelli) down for the Afternoon Game 7: It Was a Mutual Decision?  Thanks!



Added!



William Ronald said:


> Hi, Buzz!!
> 
> I posted two threads about the Gameday over on the Paizo boards. One is in the Gamer Connection forum and another is in the Pathfinder Society Grand Lodge forum.
> 
> Let's get the word out about the Gameday!



Well done!


----------



## Netter (Jun 29, 2011)

*Afternoon Game 7: It Was a Mutual Decision*

[SIZE=+1]For Afternoon Game 7: It Was a Mutual Decision - could you please change my name from "RFlatstone's guest" to "Netter"? 

Thank you! [/SIZE]


----------



## A flannel shirt (Jun 29, 2011)

Do I win a prize for being the only game without a player?


----------



## buzz (Jun 29, 2011)

Netter said:


> [SIZE=+1]For Afternoon Game 7: It Was a Mutual Decision - could you please change my name from "RFlatstone's guest" to "Netter"?
> 
> Thank you! [/SIZE]



Done! Welcome to Gameday!



A flannel shirt said:


> Do I win a prize for being the only game without a player?



"Most Potential"!

It's still early, AFS. And if you know people who'd be interested in your event or others, let them know!


----------



## Netter (Jun 29, 2011)

*Morning Game 7: There's A Reason It's Called Lake Erie*

[SIZE=+1]Morning Game 7: There's A Reason It's Called Lake Erie - please sign up Netter and RFlatstone - Thank you!!!


[/SIZE]


----------



## Der Spot (Jun 29, 2011)

signup time for me and puffdebbie.  we'll both go for morning game 5 with Reid, and afternoon game 7 with Nev.  see y'all there!


----------



## ekb (Jun 29, 2011)

Just found an error in my character sheet links for PM2.

Should be: https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...csdFhBWldmbHRWZk94V0F2d1JXUEVVdVE&output=html


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 29, 2011)

enigma1122 said:


> Don't change anything yet.  Just realized what that witch hunter game was though, and it was something I wanted to try.  Heh.  If someone gets desperate for a Buffy spot, I can always hop out.  Oh well, ignore my rambles.




Heh. At the rate my game is filling up I might be desperate for a Buffy spot.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 29, 2011)

Buzz, I also posted on the COWSGamers · COWS Role Playing Gaming Club
Yahoo Group about the Gameday.

Just to make clear, you do not have to participate in both of the Pathfinder Society events if you just want to play one.  You can also find a link on Paizo for the pregenerated characters that you can use (levels 1, 4, and 7) although you might enjoy bringing your own character with to the event.

Also, if you have any questions on Pathfinder Society Organized Play, follow the link.  I will check in to answer any questions that players might have for me.


----------



## enigma1122 (Jun 30, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Heh. At the rate my game is filling up I might be desperate for a Buffy spot.




I feel bad, I know I told you in person I had interest in trying your game.  Just I was waiting for sign up to leave work.  So when I got the e-mail I quickly scanned the list, didn't see anything that stuck out to my work addled brain, so I just went with the DM I know.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 30, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Heh. At the rate my game is filling up I might be desperate for a Buffy spot.




Well, you've still got a few days to wait and see what happens (or try to talk Nick into abandoning my event and joining yours, if two players are enough for you,) but if you decide you want to cancel your event, you and Dave both are free to join mine. I have zero problems with six or even seven Buffy players, as long as I could switch to your table so we'd all fit.

See everybody next Saturday!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 30, 2011)

Ninjacat said:


> Well, you've still got a few days to wait and see what happens (or try to talk Nick into abandoning my event and joining yours, if two players are enough for you,) but if you decide you want to cancel your event, you and Dave both are free to join mine. I have zero problems with six or even seven Buffy players, as long as I could switch to your table so we'd all fit.
> 
> See everybody next Saturday!




Woah, hey now... let's not be too hasty. There's still plenty of time for people to join the game. Who doesn't like hunting blasphemers and purging their sins with a white hot cross to the tongue?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 30, 2011)

No, not trying to make Nick feel bad or steal him from another game, just my attempt at humor (What? The smiley didn't sell it?). We've got more than a week of sign-up left and the game runs well with anywhere from 3-6 players.



Nev the Deranged said:


> Woah, hey now... let's not be too hasty. There's still plenty of time for people to join the game. Who doesn't like hunting blasphemers and purging their sins with a white hot cross to the tongue?




My home group has played Witch Hunter for the past 6 sessions and have had a blast. It's definitely more enjoyable than the untested card-based game I will not mention by name that I tried to run last Gameday.


----------



## buzz (Jun 30, 2011)

Netter said:


> [SIZE=+1]Morning Game 7: There's A Reason It's Called Lake Erie - please sign up Netter and RFlatstone - Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]



Added!



Der Spot said:


> signup time for me and puffdebbie.  we'll both go for morning game 5 with Reid, and afternoon game 7 with Nev.  see y'all there!



Added!

"It Was A Mutual Decision" is now full!



ekb said:


> Just found an error in my character sheet links for PM2.
> 
> Should be: https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...csdFhBWldmbHRWZk94V0F2d1JXUEVVdVE&output=html



Sure!



William Ronald said:


> Buzz, I also posted on the COWSGamers · COWS Role Playing Gaming Club
> Yahoo Group about the Gameday.



Thanks, William!


----------



## gperez1234 (Jul 1, 2011)

*gameday*

please sign me up for slot 5 am icons. thanks, gperez1234


----------



## buzz (Jul 1, 2011)

gperez1234 said:


> please sign me up for slot 5 am icons. thanks, gperez1234




Added!


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 1, 2011)

Please put me in for both slots of William Ronald Pathfinder two-parter, and I woud like to play Ezren from the iconic Pathfinder characters.


----------



## grizzo (Jul 1, 2011)

Buzz could put me down as the fighter is both slots


----------



## kaybeeque (Jul 2, 2011)

*game day*

I would like to play in the Pathfinder games. I have a level 3 bard with 10 xp.  Thanks!


----------



## A flannel shirt (Jul 2, 2011)

This is not boding well for the Midwest Avengers.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 2, 2011)

Please sign me up for:

Breakfast and
Morning Game 4: Loss of Innocence (Witch Hunter: The Invisible World, Vyvyan Basterd)

Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> Please put me in for both slots of William Ronald Pathfinder two-parter, and I woud like to play Ezren from the iconic Pathfinder characters.



Added!



grizzo said:


> Buzz could put me down as the fighter is both slots



Added!



kaybeeque said:


> I would like to play in the Pathfinder games. I have a level 3 bard with 10 xp.  Thanks!



Added! Welcome to Gameday!



A flannel shirt said:


> This is not boding well for the Midwest Avengers.



We still have a week of signups left! Worse come to worst, you jump in another game. It happens.


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2011)

Barendd Nobeard said:


> Please sign me up for:
> 
> Breakfast and
> Morning Game 4: Loss of Innocence (Witch Hunter: The Invisible World, Vyvyan Basterd)
> ...



Added!

Wow! This is your first Chicago Gameday in years, right BN? Welcome back.


----------



## A flannel shirt (Jul 2, 2011)

buzz said:


> Added!
> 
> 
> We still have a week of signups left! Worse come to worst, you jump in another game. It happens.




That seems most likely what will happen.  My test game tonight got canceled so I'd only have one run through of the game and that was months ago.  I've changed some things since that run through.  Live and learn I guess.

Sign me up for game #4 in the morning, Witch Hunter.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 2, 2011)

Barendd Nobeard said:


> Please sign me up (. . .)





Huzzah!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 2, 2011)

buzz said:


> Barendd Nobeard said:
> 
> 
> > Please sign me up for:
> ...




Thanks!  I think it's been four years.  Too long!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 2, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> Huzzah!




Thanks, Mark!  Looking forward to seeing you next Saturday.


----------



## buzz (Jul 4, 2011)

A flannel shirt said:


> Sign me up for game #4 in the morning, Witch Hunter.



Added!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jul 5, 2011)

Barendd Nobeard said:


> Thanks, Mark!  Looking forward to seeing you next Saturday.




Kent! Looking forward to seeing you there! Don't forget your badge!


----------



## Fractal Advocate (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd like to sign up for Danger Patrol


----------



## buzz (Jul 5, 2011)

Fractal Advocate said:


> I'd like to sign up for Danger Patrol



Added!

Welcome to Gameday and ENWorld!


----------



## sailorkitsune (Jul 5, 2011)

Holy Moses!  My event is FULL??!!!  

Ok.... Deep breaths.... I can do this!

Buzz, Could you sign me up for the afternoon Tomb of Horrors?  Thx!


----------



## buzz (Jul 5, 2011)

sailorkitsune said:


> Holy Moses!  My event is FULL??!!!
> 
> Ok.... Deep breaths.... I can do this!
> 
> Buzz, Could you sign me up for the afternoon Tomb of Horrors?  Thx!



Added!

You'll be aces!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 5, 2011)

It kills me to do this, but I need to bow out of this one. I'm in the middle of moving into a new apartment with my wife and I should really, really focus on finishing getting all of our stuff in so that we can, you know, actually live there comfortably. And so I don't earn the wrath of my better half.

I'm extra bummed to miss the return of barendd! 

Have fun guys and gals--if I make amazing progress on the move-in, I may come say hello to everyone in the afternoon or evening.


----------



## pedro2112 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello all! I know I' haven't posted much (actually, this is my first post), but I've been perusing the forums for a couple of years ever since I got back into D&D (thanks to 4th edition). I used to go to Games Plus back in the early 80s, but now I live about 100 miles away. If there is an extra slot for the Tomb of Horrors session in the afternoon, I would love to come back to the area and roll some dice. If not, no biggie. However, if so, then just let me know what kind of Player Character is needed so I can generate one for the game.


----------



## big kenny (Jul 5, 2011)

*sign up*

i would like to play in Afternoon Game 6: *Tomb of Horrors, Continued. if there is a slot available.  thank you*


----------



## big kenny (Jul 5, 2011)

What kind of character do I need?


----------



## buzz (Jul 6, 2011)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Have fun guys and gals--if I make amazing progress on the move-in, I may come say hello to everyone in the afternoon or evening.



Sorry to hear it, Trev. Hopefully, we'll see you next time.

I've gone ahead and given his spot to willowx, since she wanted in a few pages back.



pedro2112 said:


> Hello all! I know I' haven't posted much (actually, this is my first post), but I've been perusing the forums for a couple of years ever since I got back into D&D (thanks to 4th edition). I used to go to Games Plus back in the early 80s, but now I live about 100 miles away. If there is an extra slot for the Tomb of Horrors session in the afternoon, I would love to come back to the area and roll some dice. If not, no biggie. However, if so, then just let me know what kind of Player Character is needed so I can generate one for the game.



Added! Welcome to Gameday, pedro2112!



big kenny said:


> i would like to play in Afternoon Game 6: *Tomb of Horrors, Continued. if there is a slot available.  thank you*



Looks like you just missed the last slot.  There's plenty of room in other events, though!


----------



## willowx (Jul 6, 2011)

Victory is mine.


----------



## waterdhavian (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey buzz,

Work has forced me to not be able to make it this games day. Please open my spot in the morning slot star wars game 2 and the afternoon game 4 supernatural.


----------



## A flannel shirt (Jul 6, 2011)

For personal reasons I must drop out of everything.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 6, 2011)

Awww, man =\


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 6, 2011)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Awww, man =




Now we really need to lure Nick away from Buffy.


----------



## RandomSliver (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello,
New here.  I would like to sign up for the morning Pathfinder game  ([SIZE=+1]Morning Game 3: The City of Strangers—Part I: The Shadow Gambit[/SIZE]) .  [SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]


----------



## CrestHillGamer12632 (Jul 7, 2011)

I would also like to sign up for the morning Pathfinder game.  And are you using pregen characters for it or do you want us to build characters and bring them?  Also if we can build our own do you want them to be society legal?


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 7, 2011)

CrestHillGamer12632 said:


> I would also like to sign up for the morning Pathfinder game.  And are you using pregen characters for it or do you want us to build characters and bring them?  Also if we can build our own do you want them to be society legal?





If you have a society character, of levels 1 to 7, bring the character or characters.  Any character that you bring has to be society legal.

Or you can play one of the pregens.  I will have to determine what level we will play at based on the Organized Play rules.


----------



## buzz (Jul 7, 2011)

waterdhavian said:


> Hey buzz,
> 
> Work has forced me to not be able to make it this games day. Please open my spot in the morning slot star wars game 2 and the afternoon game 4 supernatural.






A flannel shirt said:


> For personal reasons I must drop out of everything.



And the last-minute diaspora begins! 

No sweat guys. I have opened up your seats.

Ninjacat, there's now an open seat in your Supernatural game, unless you want Tofu's to take its place.



RandomSliver said:


> Hello,
> New here.  I would like to sign up for the morning Pathfinder game  ([SIZE=+1]Morning Game 3: The City of Strangers—Part I: The Shadow Gambit[/SIZE]) .  [SIZE=+1]
> [/SIZE]



Added! Welcome to ENWorld and to Gameday.



CrestHillGamer12632 said:


> I would also like to sign up for the morning Pathfinder game.



Added! Welcome to ENWorld and to Gameday.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jul 7, 2011)

buzz said:


> And the last-minute diaspora begins!




*snicker*
You make my word-nerd heart happy, Buzzster. *g*



buzz said:


> Ninjacat, there's now an open seat in your Supernatural game, unless you want Tofu's to take its place.




Let's go ahead and leave it full at six seats; my remaining characters don't really fit this scenario very well, unless two players wanted to play the family pair.

If someone really wants in, I'll go ahead and make it work, but as far as "on paper" goes, let's call it full.



Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Now we really need to lure Nick away from Buffy.




Mwaha-haaa! My minion is even more firmly in my clutches now; you cannot haz him! 

OTOH, y'all are still welcome to join my _Buffy_ event if we can run it at your table, but I have no idea what Barendd's interest level in a BtVS game is. Seven players isn't too many.


Buzz, AFS' cancellation also voids PM Game 5. . .and opens up Table C (the private room.)


----------



## buzz (Jul 7, 2011)

Ninjacat said:


> Let's go ahead and leave it full at six seats; my remaining characters don't really fit this scenario very well, unless two players wanted to play the family pair.
> 
> If someone really wants in, I'll go ahead and make it work, but as far as "on paper" goes, let's call it full.
> 
> Buzz, AFS' cancellation also voids PM Game 5. . .and opens up Table C (the private room.)



Done and done.

Yes, if someone wants the private room, it's up for grabs.


----------



## buzz (Jul 7, 2011)

And... grabbed! Tomb of Horrors is now in the private room.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 7, 2011)

I will be ready to help, as I have a few openings in the afternoon.  

By the way, for those who need it, here is a link to the Guide to Pathfinder Society Organized Play.


----------



## pedro2112 (Jul 7, 2011)

buzz said:


> And... grabbed! Tomb of Horrors is now in the private room.




Does that mean Black Tie and Tails?


----------



## Tylure (Jul 7, 2011)

I would like to sign up for Morning Game 4: Loss of Innocence and Afternoon Game 2: The Four Towers-Grinding Gears.

Thanks.

Juli


----------



## ekb (Jul 7, 2011)

Tylure said:


> I would like to sign up for Morning Game 4: Loss of Innocence and Afternoon Game 2: The Four Towers-Grinding Gears.



Actually, Catt & I need to drop out of Saturday entirely. Please choose again...


----------



## Reidzilla (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww...and my afternoon event almost had enough players.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jul 7, 2011)

Reidzilla said:


> Aww...and my afternoon event almost had enough players.




You could take Jim's/Nat's opened seat in Supernatural, if you like...this one's not a campaign episode, and I actually haven't spilled all the beans of the plot to you, for once!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 8, 2011)

Ninjacat said:


> OTOH, y'all are still welcome to join my _Buffy_ event if we can run it at your table, but I have no idea what Barendd's interest level in a BtVS game is. Seven players isn't too many.




While I'm not against a BTVS game, seven players is way too many for me. I like my games cozy.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 8, 2011)

ekb said:


> Actually, Catt & I need to drop out of Saturday entirely. Please choose again...




They're dropping like flies! =\

That leaves an opening for IWAMD. And there are still plenty of seats for Witch Hunter...

*EDIT* Actually, if I'm not mistaken (hard to tell from the names) that may put us under our Female Player quotient for IWAMD =(


----------



## A flannel shirt (Jul 8, 2011)

I just wanted to let you guys know my dropping out had nothing to do with my lack of players.

Stornkin is a good friend of mine and can fill you in on what is happening if you were wondering.  I also let Mark CMG know as well but Stornkin has all the details.

I'm sorry guys, hopefully next time.


----------



## buzz (Jul 8, 2011)

Tylure said:


> I would like to sign up for Morning Game 4: Loss of Innocence and Afternoon Game 2: The Four Towers-Grinding Gears.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Juli



Added to Morning Game 4! Looks like you'll need to pick another event for the afternoon, Tylure.

But, welcome!



ekb said:


> Actually, Catt & I need to drop out of Saturday entirely. Please choose again...



I take it this means you're canceling your event?

Understood. I hope all is well!



A flannel shirt said:


> I just wanted to let you guys know my dropping out had nothing to do with my lack of players.
> 
> I'm sorry guys, hopefully next time.



No worries, AFS! Life gets in the way, we all know that.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 8, 2011)

A flannel shirt said:


> I just wanted to let you guys know my dropping out had nothing to do with my lack of players.
> 
> Stornkin is a good friend of mine and can fill you in on what is happening if you were wondering.  I also let Mark CMG know as well but Stornkin has all the details.
> 
> I'm sorry guys, hopefully next time.




Just take care of yourself, A flannel shirt.  Do what you need to do, and I am sure that a lot of people will be looking forward to you running at a future Gameday.


----------



## buzz (Jul 8, 2011)

Quick update: Buffy is now at Table E, IWAMD is at Table F. The cancellations allowed me to move you guys to larger tables, since you each have 5+ players.


----------



## CrestHillGamer12632 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry for the last moment change but I'm going to be bringing my brother with me as he wants to try Pathfinder for the first time.  I'll be bringing both his and my character(got to love herolab) so we'll be set there.  If the table is full let me know.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 8, 2011)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Kent! Looking forward to seeing you there! Don't forget your badge!




Badge?  I don't need no stinkin' badge!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 8, 2011)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> I'm extra bummed to miss the return of barendd!




Drat!  I will miss you, Trev!

I will just have to not wait so long before attending again.  Maybe we could play in a Ghostbusters game, again!  (hint hint, TracerBullet42!)


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 8, 2011)

Ninjacat said:


> OTOH, y'all are still welcome to join my _Buffy_ event if we can run it at your table, but I have no idea what Barendd's interest level in a BtVS game is. Seven players isn't too many.




Looking foward to trying Witchhunter, but also love me some Buffy!  Ask FC Wesel about the time my character in his Buffy/Angel game bit a demon....in the crotch.




Nev the Deranged said:


> While I'm not against a BTVS game, seven players is way too many for me. I like my games cozy.




But it looks like we're still on for Witchfinder.  Woo-hoo!  Looking forward to it!

(However, I am flexible, if something has to change in the next 21 hours....  )


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 8, 2011)

CrestHillGamer12632 said:


> Sorry for the last moment change but I'm going to be bringing my brother with me as he wants to try Pathfinder for the first time.  I'll be bringing both his and my character(got to love herolab) so we'll be set there.  If the table is full let me know.




I will be glad to have him on board.  So far, I still have some room.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 8, 2011)

Barendd Nobeard said:


> But it looks like we're still on for Witchfinder.  Woo-hoo!  Looking forward to it!
> 
> (However, I am flexible, if something has to change in the next 21 hours....  )




If we somehow lose someone by tomorrow morning and Josh won't free his minion, I can always turn on the puppy-dog eys and lure Laurie away from Buffy instead. 

Hope everyone enjoys Witch Hunter as much as my home group has for the past six sessions.


----------



## CrestHillGamer12632 (Jul 8, 2011)

Quick question...Is the Synthesist archatype for Summoners PFS legal?  I really hope so because I just spent the last 3 hours helping my brother build one for tomorrow...


----------



## buzz (Jul 8, 2011)

CrestHillGamer12632 said:


> Sorry for the last moment change but I'm going to be bringing my brother with me as he wants to try Pathfinder for the first time.  I'll be bringing both his and my character(got to love herolab) so we'll be set there.  If the table is full let me know.



Added! The more the merrier.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 8, 2011)

CrestHillGamer12632 said:


> Quick question...Is the Synthesist archatype for Summoners PFS legal?  I really hope so because I just spent the last 3 hours helping my brother build one for tomorrow...




I went to the Pathfinder Society additional resources, and I do not see anything barring Synthesists.

Additional Resources for Your Character 



> The following parts of the Advanced Player's Guide are NOT legal for play: Craftsman alternate Dwarven racial trait, Practicality alternate Halfling racial trait, Heart of the Fields alternate Human racial trait, Alchemist's Brew Potion class ability (he receives Extra Bombs instead as a bonus feat), Cavalier's Expert Trainer class ability (he receives Skill Focus [Handle Animal] instead as a bonus feat), Witch's Cauldron hex, Antipaladin alternate class, Cooperative Crafting feat, all cursed magic items and artifacts, the Hero Point new rule and associated feats, spells, and magic items, the Hedge Magician, Magical Knack, Natural Born Leader, and Rich Parents traits, and all of the Campaign Traits. The Master Alchemist feat may only be selected by Alchemists and Poisoners.






> The following parts of Ultimate Magic are NOT legal for play or function differently than written in the sourcebook: Alternate Class Abilities: alchemical simulacrum discovery, alchemical zombie discovery, bottled ooze discovery may only be used to bottle oozes which appear in the Pathfinder RPG Bestiary, doppelganger simulacrum discovery, greater alchemical simulacrum discovery, Clone Master alchemist archetype, Vivisectionist alchemist archetype does not gain awaken at 9th level nor does it grant the ability to make anthropomorphic animal permanent, Geisha bard archetype grants Spell Focus instead of Scribe Scroll, clerics using alternate channeling rules who worship a deity not listed in the Core Rulebook must provide a copy of the source in which their god's portfolio is listed, Clostered Cleric archetype grants Spell Focus at 4th level in place of Scribe Scroll, Pack Lord druid archetype, Reincarnated Druid archetype, an ex-Inquisitor may not replace existing class abilities with those granted by the Heretic archetype, a broken monk vow only requires a casting of atonement to be renewed, the Time oracle mystery grants hold monster at 10th level in place of permanency, Broodmaster summoner archetype, Evolutionist summoners may only mutate an eidolon between sessions, child scent hex, poison steep hex, cook people major hex, witch's brew major hex, arcane builder arcane discovery, golem constructor arcane discovery, true name arcane discovery, staff-like wand arcane discovery; Familiars: all familiars in Chapter 2 are legal; Feats: Blighted Critical, Create Reliquary Arms and Shield, Create Sanguine Elixir; Spells: all spells are legal for play except those which grant a spellblight (such as curse of magic negation or steal voice); Other: No content from Chapter 2 is legal for play except new familiars; Words of Power are also forbidden.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jul 9, 2011)

buzz said:


> Quick update: Buffy is now at Table E, IWAMD is at Table F. The cancellations allowed me to move you guys to larger tables, since you each have 5+ players.




Ummmm, I think my Buffy event is still at four players, but a non-cramped table is welcome! (Especially since each Player will have three separate sheets of paper comprising their character...)

See Y'all in fourteen hours!!!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jul 9, 2011)

Barendd Nobeard said:


> Maybe we could play in a Ghostbusters game, again!  (hint hint, TracerBullet42!)



So noted.

See y'all in the morning! It's going to feel so weird to not be running anything this time around.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 9, 2011)

TracerBullet42 said:


> See y'all in the morning! It's going to feel so weird to not be running anything this time around.






Indeed.


----------



## buzz (Jul 9, 2011)

Reservation at LePeep... made!  (Yup, totally forgot until late last night.)

See you folks shortly!


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 9, 2011)

I've got some new dice to try out.


----------



## A flannel shirt (Jul 9, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> I've got some new dice to try out.





May the dice gods shine upon you and those that are all gaming.

I'm excited even though I'm not there.  It kind of feels like I'm at work on Sunday and missing the football game.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, a flannel shirt! You'll be there next time, I hope. 

Here are some pics (first slot pics loaded and more coming later) -

EN World Chicago Gameday 29 on 2011-07-09

As always, Buzz, grab and use or link to as you wish.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 9, 2011)

Had a great time at the Game Day!

Thanks to Buzz for organizing, and special thanks to Vyvyan Basterd for running such a fun game!!  I really enjoyed Witch Hunter.

We invented some new words during our game:

"Treetopsy" - autopsy on a tree
"Blunderbi" - plural of Blunderbuss

A good time was had by all!

Thanks again!



Kent / Barendd Nobeard


----------



## A flannel shirt (Jul 9, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> Thanks, a flannel shirt! You'll be there next time, I hope.
> 
> Here are some pics (first slot pics loaded and more coming later) -
> 
> ...





Thanks Mark.  Afternoon games should be half hour in by now. 
Least I have my laptop with me for updates and stuff.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 10, 2011)

Second slot pics are up in the same album with the first.  Comment as you will!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 10, 2011)

Good times as usual, kids! Thanks to my fellow gamers for entertaining me once again, and to Buzz for setting things up, and to Games Plus for hosting.

Oh, hey, Buzz, Shari said she left behind a coffee mug, you didn't happen to grab that, did you?


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks to Buzz for his hard work at organizing, and the great folks at Games Plus for being such wonderful hosts.  Your shop is truly amazing and is my favorite place for gaming, bar none.

Thanks to all my fellow GMS for their hard work.  As a frequent GM at the Gamedays, I appreciate your efforts, your creativity, and your passion.

I would like to thank my players for a wonderful day of gaming, full of humor and wonderful moments.  May the EN World Chicago Gameday continue for many years to come -- indeed, we have moved into our second decade.


----------



## Stornkin (Jul 10, 2011)

Was a great time for my first gamesday.  Thanks to Buzz, Games Plus, and both sw3333 and ninjacat for the fun times in the games.


----------



## pedro2112 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Buzz, Games Plus, Dokomo and all the players at the Tomb of Horrors adventure. I had a great time!

Kinda "ooozy" though...


----------



## buzz (Jul 10, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> Here are some pics (first slot pics loaded and more coming later) -
> 
> EN World Chicago Gameday 29 on 2011-07-09
> 
> As always, Buzz, grab and use or link to as you wish.



Shared! Thanks, Mark!

The ones I took are on the Gameday Facebook page: Gameday 29 photo album on Facebook


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks to my players for giving Witch Hunter a try. I already plan to run the second part of the Innocence Saga at the next Gameday.

Thanks to Ninjacat for another enjoyable, and weird, game of Supernatural.


----------



## buzz (Jul 10, 2011)

Let the ritual begin...

The official Gameday 29 attendance count is: 41

Given the many cancellations in the afternoon, that's a really good number! And it doesn't even include a few of the people who drove down from Madison. A few people commented to me that it seemed like Gameday felt "small" this time around, but it really just the small number of events in the afternoon. If anything, the fact that we had such a good turnout, yet the events still felt "intimate" is a great thing.

So...

I want to thank: our hosts, Games Plus; all of our volunteer GMs; and everyone who showed up to play. It was great to see both old and new faces, and that people were traveling from far and wide. I can't tell you all how much I appreciate that.

I want to send out big thanks to our Burning Empires group; I had a BLAST. Bill's heroic GM'ing, Willow's face-punchingly-awesome rules mastery, and David's sly criminal mind made for a thoroughly enjoyable game. It was really cool to see BE in action and flowing quickly. Not only did I have fun, but I feel like I learned a lot about the game. I know folks were worn out by 6:30, but I seriously could have kept going. Thanks! 

Thanks again, everyone. And keep an eye out for news about Gameday 30, or as I think we will call it: Gameday XXX.


----------



## buzz (Jul 10, 2011)

Here's my write-up of the BE event over on the Burning Wheel forums

It's really bad.  Maybe WJMacGuffin, dmichaelhay, or willowx can go make it better.


----------



## A flannel shirt (Jul 10, 2011)

When is the next one?


----------



## Ninjacat (Jul 11, 2011)

Woooooo, GameDay!

Always a blast, and this one was no exception. To Buzz & Games Plus: THANK YOU for always administrating and hosting these events, three times a year, year after year. They've been happening for a decade, and there's no doubt in my mind that they can continue for a decade longer...if not more!

To my morning _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ players: Thank You for a fantastic game. I haven't run Buffy outside of Gen Con for a number of years now, and it was quite a lot of fun to do it in a "normal" venue again. Everyone embraced their characters, and the in-character byplay made it that much cooler. Fantastic teamwork to finish off the Big Bad Master Vampire, too!! 

And more thanks to my afternoon _Supernatural_ players. As Kelly said, that was a weird one, but I think it worked awfully well for something that was written & produced in less than two weeks. Laurie did a great job of playing a new character possessing her old character, and everyone pulled together to set up her master plan...even though they had NO idea what it was, and she had surprised everyone (including the GM, but it worked!) by killing the party early, heh-heh. (Yes, Early. She was supposed to, but I hadn't set it up yet!  )

And to my RoadTrip regulars: we'll get back on track after Gen Con. I still have to do a zillion things for that, first, but I'm already looking forward to next time!!! (For both RoadTrip AND GameDay!)


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 11, 2011)

Much fun as always at GP for the ENCGD29!  Thanks to Buzz, thalmin, and the rest of the GP crew for all their hard work.  Had a blast with WR running PF, alongside DK and the rest of the gang.  TTFN, ENers, TNT!


----------



## kaybeeque (Jul 11, 2011)

This was my first adventure at Games Plus and I enjoyed the chance to play Pathfinder. Thanks to Games Plus for hosting and WR for the great descriptions of critical hits and misses! Thanks to the other players at the table for a fun day of gaming.


----------



## buzz (Jul 12, 2011)

A flannel shirt said:


> When is the next one?




Figuring that out as we speak.


----------



## buzz (Jul 12, 2011)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Oh, hey, Buzz, Shari said she left behind a coffee mug, you didn't happen to grab that, did you?



Was that hers in the private room? I did not grab it, alas.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 12, 2011)

I will report my Pathfinder Society events soon, but I am still waiting for CrestHill gamer and his brother to give me their Pathfinder Society id numbers for their characters.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jul 14, 2011)

Woot!  Another gameday in the books!  Big thanks to Curt and the gang at Games Plus for hosting and to Buzz for organizing again!  Also, thanks to sw3333 for the adventure in Contracts & Negotiations (aka - Star Wars) in the morning.  Good times were had, even if I was a pretty lousy jedi.  Thanks to Dokomo for the 4E romp though the delightful Tomb of Horros.  I still think the barbarian made the right choice to jump over the pit!

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## pedro2112 (Jul 14, 2011)

TracerBullet42 said:


> I still think the barbarian made the right choice to jump over the pit!




He almost made it.... almost.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 15, 2011)

Can I just say Buzz rocks?!?!


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 15, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> Can I just say Buzz rocks?!?!




Yes, you can!  What really is amazing is that we are going to have our next Gameday be number 30!  For ten years, dedicated volunteers have run the EN World Gameday. 

For those of you in other areas, I suggest trying to organize a Gameday.  It is a great way to have fun, meet people, and attach some faces to people on the boards.  We usually get a few new people out each Gameday, so it also helps bring new people into the community.

CrestHillGamer12632 , please check your messages on the board.  I do need the Pathfinder Society numbers for your  and your brother's characters.


----------



## buzz (Jul 16, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> Can I just say Buzz rocks?!?!




I think you just did!


----------



## A flannel shirt (Jul 16, 2011)

William Ronald said:


> For those of you in other areas, I suggest trying to organize a Gameday.  It is a great way to have fun, meet people, and attach some faces to people on the boards.  We usually get a few new people out each Gameday, so it also helps bring new people into the community.




I was just about to say something similar.

I am from the southern burbs and can always use more players.

This is one group I created for enworld.

EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - South Chicagoland Gamers

------------------------------------------------------------------

My Game Forum is here:

South Chicagoland Gamers - Home

------------------------------------------------------------------
I am also a member of

Joliet Roleplaying Fellowship (Joliet, IL) - Meetup

------------------------------------------------------------------
FLGS I associate myself with - 

http://www.deansdugoutonline.com/

The place isn't exactly a true "gaming" store (more sports memorabilia), but the owners are *REALLY* nice and they have a game room with tables.  If I were to run my own mini con / game day it would be there.


----------



## A flannel shirt (Jul 19, 2011)

Since the next game day is planned for October 15th I am starting a write up of a Halloween style basic D&D game.  If you can't tell I love the classics.

I am trying to gauge interest now as my Marvel game didn't draw much last time.

Anyone up for some basic D&D next go around?


----------



## buzz (Jul 21, 2011)

A flannel shirt said:


> Anyone up for some basic D&D next go around?



There are some Old School D&D lovers amongst the regulars. Maybe ask on the Facebook, too.


----------

